# F&d f6000 vs.logitech z-5500 ?



## nvrmndryo (Jul 4, 2011)

how is  F&D F6000 compared to logitech z-5500 in overall ? is it better than z-5500 in sound quality or bass ?


----------



## maxprash (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi, I think F&d f6000 are way better than those so called big brand logitech z-55oo. It has comparatively low rms power but the bass and music quality is more and accurately controlled. Plus cost is big factor. U can have 2 subwoofers of f6000 means 240 watt rms from 2 sides and speakers and still with less cost of single unit of logitech z5500...makes sense huh..


----------



## mayanksharma (Jul 5, 2011)

nvrmndryo said:


> how is  F&D F6000 compared to logitech z-5500 in overall ? is it better than z-5500 in sound quality or bass ?





maxprash said:


> Hi, I think F&d f6000 are way better than those so called big brand logitech z-55oo. It has comparatively low rms power but the bass and music quality is more and accurately controlled. Plus cost is big factor. U can have 2 subwoofers of f6000 means 240 watt rms from 2 sides and speakers and still with less cost of single unit of logitech z5500...makes sense huh..



Logitech Z5500D is one of the best audio systems available for PC. Now, replaced with the new model Z906! I cant say whether Logitech is better brand than F&D. But trust me, there are very few 6 channel PC audio system, which can compete with Z5500D performance. One of them is Edifier S550! 
F6000 is way out of the league of Z5500D. 
Peace...


----------



## maxprash (Jul 5, 2011)

the 'F&D F6000'. 
I looked up its specs on the internet. But its wattage in RMS differs in some websites.Its home website mentions that it is 123 watt RMS( 5.1 Home Theater Speakers | Gloss Finishing Surface portable speakers delhi), but many other websites say that it is 191 watt RMS.

For Subwoofer,homepage shows 57 watt RMS and every other site shows 120 watt RMS.

I am really confused. Can anyone tell what its actual specs are?????????????????


----------



## nvrmndryo (Jul 5, 2011)

hehe f&d sucks ,,,


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 5, 2011)

Logitech Z-5500 rocks


----------



## nvrmndryo (Jul 5, 2011)

yepp.z-5500 is still* king* in d class !


----------



## tkin (Jul 6, 2011)

Another vote for Z5500.


----------



## macho84 (Jul 8, 2011)

maxprash said:


> Hi, I think F&d f6000 are way better than those so called big brand logitech z-55oo. It has comparatively low rms power but the bass and music quality is more and accurately controlled. Plus cost is big factor. U can have 2 subwoofers of f6000 means 240 watt rms from 2 sides and speakers and still with less cost of single unit of logitech z5500...makes sense huh..



Do you own either of them or just by reading you are telling. I own the one of them and i am telling z is the best bang for bug. I dont know f? brand at all so no comments. 

To be frank its not just a pc speaker as its is ahead of entry level home theatre systems. i experienced the feel of it and its the best all rounder in the 5.1 channel systems.


----------



## nvrmndryo (Jul 8, 2011)

yep , I just got my second Z-5500 n its awesome again !!


----------



## desiibond (Jul 8, 2011)

My vote goes for Z-5500 too but do note that you need to have a THX certified soundcard to enjoy these at the fullest or use a soundcard that allow audio passthough and let the Z-5500's decoder do the rest


----------



## nvrmndryo (Jul 8, 2011)

how is asus xonar dx ?


----------



## desiibond (Jul 8, 2011)

nvrmndryo said:


> how is asus xonar dx ?



is a decent one but first of all see if you can make the audio passthrough work. what soundcard are you using right now?


----------



## nvrmndryo (Jul 9, 2011)

right now i am using onboard audio of my motherboard GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket AM3 - GA-MA785GMT-UD2H (rev. 3.3).
I really don't know what u mean by audio passthrough ? I mean I can listen my z-5500 on my mobo's onboard soundcard which support 7.1 audio ! 
Do I need new soundcard ?


----------



## sharma_atul85 (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi, I checked the priceo f Logitech Z-5500 and it costs around 23000/- Its a big sum  though . Is there something below 10k ? with the best souund quality inn 10k segment ?

Thanks,


----------



## nvrmndryo (Jul 10, 2011)

logitech z-623 costs 6800/-


----------



## macho84 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi who said its 23k you can get it arround 18k some place even 16k check it ebay is the right place


----------



## sharma_atul85 (Jul 11, 2011)

macho84 said:


> Hi who said its 23k you can get it arround 18k some place even 16k check it ebay is the right place



Hi, Its on Logitech site :
Z-5500 Digital 5.1 Speaker System
Though yes I believe the market price would be low but that won't come down to 10k. 
Hey nvrmndryo can u post the link where z-623 sells for 6800/- 
Thanks !


----------



## desiibond (Jul 11, 2011)

nvrmndryo said:


> right now i am using onboard audio of my motherboard GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket AM3 - GA-MA785GMT-UD2H (rev. 3.3).
> I really don't know what u mean by audio passthrough ? I mean I can listen my z-5500 on my mobo's onboard soundcard which support 7.1 audio !
> Do I need new soundcard ?



no. using onboard soundcard for z-5500 is like making a 90 year old drive a Ferrari!

Check you motherboard manual for S/PDIF audio passthrough.


----------



## nvrmndryo (Jul 11, 2011)

checked manual , it says* "*optical s/pdif connector : it provides digital audio out to an external audio system that supports digital optical audio.before using this feature ensure that your audio system provides an optical digital audio in connector !*"*
so that means I can connect through this port & i won't be needing new soundcard ?


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 11, 2011)

nvrmndryo said:


> checked manual , it says* "*optical s/pdif connector : it provides digital audio out to an external audio system that supports digital optical audio.before using this feature ensure that your audio system provides an optical digital audio in connector !*"*
> so that means I can connect through this port & i won't be needing new soundcard ?



Buddy u can connect it w/o any issues n it'll work w/o any issues... 

Still there is diff. between a 2GB 5450 and a 2GB 6950 isnt it?


----------



## nvrmndryo (Jul 11, 2011)

ure right buddy , thts y m askin which soundcard should i buy ?& wich gives better music quality -through analog or digital ? I was thinkin to buy asus xonar dx wich comes around 5k .


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 11, 2011)

^^Yeah, Xonar DX is good, but still a THX certified soundcards will be great with Z5500..


----------



## nvrmndryo (Jul 11, 2011)

suggest me thx certified soundcards if u know any , cheaper would be best 
creative titanium hd is thx bt it costs 11 to 12k , i can't afford tht much .


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 11, 2011)

^^Actually that was the one i was mentioning...

If u are short on budget, get Xonar DX..


----------



## nvrmndryo (Jul 11, 2011)

yeh  , i know thts d best one . but right now I could go for xonar dx.
u didn't answer my q. tht was analog or digital whts d best for sound quality ?


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 11, 2011)

Does digital sound better than analog?


----------



## tkin (Jul 11, 2011)

nvrmndryo said:


> suggest me thx certified soundcards if u know any , cheaper would be best
> creative titanium hd is thx bt it costs 11 to 12k , i can't afford tht much .


Xonar essence STX @ 8k, very good card for its price.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 11, 2011)

tkin said:


> Xonar essence STX @ 8k, very good card for its price.



did u find it in the market or online n where??? That s an awesome price..

Oooh prime has it for 8.5k... Damn i'm out of money, but its soooo tempting..


----------



## nvrmndryo (Jul 11, 2011)

where can i find Xonar essence STX online @ 8k ?

well my budget is 5k so i can afford Asus Xonar DX 7.1 Channel Sound Card sound card, prices . 
wil it make huge difference between xonar dx & essence stx ?


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 11, 2011)

nvrmndryo said:


> wil it make huge difference between xonar dx & essence stx ?



With that speakers.. Yes u can notice the diff..


----------



## nvrmndryo (Jul 12, 2011)

heh , ure making this very hard . i mean at one side i want the best output from my speakers & other -> budget problem !
i guess i should start to save money n buy good card i.e.xonar essence stx or creative titanium hd .
I think Creative titanium hd is not released in India .

******
how bout -> *www.letsbuy.com/creative-sound-bla...ard-p-13571?osCsid=6c48g35mr188s0gbk2dg8c97u3 
is it better than xonar essence stx ? it seems thx certified !!


----------



## tkin (Jul 12, 2011)

Asus Xonar cards are better than creative any day for same price brackets. With 3d audio dead(EAX) creative lost its edge, no use getting it.


----------



## nvrmndryo (Jul 12, 2011)

alright , Asus Xonar then !!


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 12, 2011)

nvrmndryo said:


> how bout -> *www.letsbuy.com/creative-sound-bla...ard-p-13571?osCsid=6c48g35mr188s0gbk2dg8c97u3
> is it better than xonar essence stx ? it seems thx certified !!



In that link, 
The image displayed is of X-Fi xtremegamer fatal1ty..
The video attached is of X-Fi Titanium..
The specs given are of X-Fi Titanium HD..

I strongly believe they are X-Fi Titanium... 
And clearly X-Fi Titanium < Xonar DX...


----------



## nvrmndryo (Jul 12, 2011)

any other cards than asus & creative  ?


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 12, 2011)

Auzentech, M-audio..

Get Xonar DX on budget constraint OR Xonar essence stx


----------



## macho84 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi guys one question whats the difference of sound in dts and dts hd . will it make big difference as i had few bluray ripped HD-MA DTS-HD. i am using my asus o play air. It plays dts and digital no support for hd. 

i played full 45gb avatar sing file which is dts-ma but i can see in display of the control pad dts digital. sound is good but still i want to know whats the difference.

I wanted to know is that only A/V receivers has the capability to decode hd audio or any other alternative.

I believe definitely z-5500 cant handle hd at all.


----------



## nvrmndryo (Jul 13, 2011)

When I was reading about z-5500 lot of people said its not good for music ! is it true ?n y ?


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 13, 2011)

^^For music, a good 2.0 or 2.1 is preferred...


----------



## nvrmndryo (Jul 13, 2011)

what if I use my z-5500 in stereo mode ?


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 13, 2011)

nvrmndryo said:


> what if I use my z-5500 in stereo mode ?



I hope that would b good..


----------



## nvrmndryo (Jul 13, 2011)

the reason I am asking coz I am going o buy xonar dx or essence , n if I found that my z-5500 still gives same music output that would be big disappointment !!!


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 13, 2011)

^^I'm damn sure u wont be disappointed.. Check for the best EQ settings..


----------



## nvrmndryo (Jul 13, 2011)

well , i'll buy soundcard soon .lets see ,,
My friend just bought logitech z-623 , so i wanted to ask that which speakers are better z623 or edifier s550 ?


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 14, 2011)

edifier s550 is an awesome set.. They are on par with the Z-5500


----------



## nvrmndryo (Jul 16, 2011)

My mobo is GA-785GMT-UD2H rev1.0 , 
my Ati hd 4770 has occupied 2 PCI slots , n other side there is  PCI Express x1 slot ,so can you tell me by seeing picture of my mobo ,that If I buy Xonar dx will it fit on my mobo ?
*www.flickr.com/photos/21429760@N02/5942726163/in/photostream

IMG_0319 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 16, 2011)

nvrmndryo said:


> My mobo is GA-785GMT-UD2H rev1.0 ,
> my Ati hd 4770 has occupied 2 PCI slots , n other side there is  PCI Express x1 slot ,so can you tell me by seeing picture of my mobo ,that If I buy Xonar dx will it fit on my mobo ?
> *www.flickr.com/photos/21429760@N02/5942726163/in/photostream
> 
> IMG_0319 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!



Easily.. I'm using the same way..


----------



## nvrmndryo (Jul 16, 2011)

thts gr8 . I just ordered Belkin Fiber Optical Digital Sound Audio Cable 6 Feet | eBay
, i hope this will make difference in my current onboard audio , I'll buy xonar dx as soon as possible !!


----------



## emmarbee (Aug 3, 2011)

^ - I'm having the Creative X-Fi Titanium Card 
Creative PCI Express Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional Series Sound Card

I bought the z5500 and this sound card, when I had excess money in my hand. So I sought for the best. But if you ask me, I'd definitely recommend you not to buy a sound card.

I had a creative inspire 5.1 once. Switching from Inspire 5.1 -> z5500 (onboard) -> z5500 (optical) -> z5500 (cretive titanium) gave me an audio quality boost of 
25->75->90->92. (Edit: 25->75->90->95, after listening once again - Inception DTS 1536 kbps)
Now think for yourself, do you really want to spend on that 10K/6K for getting that extra 2 point audio quality increase? 
But, of course, the sound card gives you a lot of features, but i seldom use it. Check whether optical cable gives you 5.1 sound in gaming, if so, better stick with digital output. No need of buying the sound card.

P.S: Before replying this post, I tested once again just to make sure.
Music: Aaromale By Rahman (Vinnaithaandi Varuvaaya) - FLAC
Movie: Climax I (Dodging gunshot first time + Helicopter drive by trinity) and Climax II (Firefight in the basement) - DTS 1536 kbps


----------



## desiibond (Aug 3, 2011)

emmarbee said:


> ^ - I'm having the Creative X-Fi Titanium Card
> Creative PCI Express Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional Series Sound Card
> 
> I bought the z5500 and this sound card, when I had excess money in my hand. So I sought for the best. But if you ask me, I'd definitely recommend you not to buy a sound card.
> ...



z5500 doesn't need a soundcard as it has its own decoder and one can easily do audio passthrough to it. the surround or 2.1 sets that doesn't come with a decoder depend heavily on soundcard. am not talking about el-cheapo sets btw.


----------



## Skud (Aug 3, 2011)

@emmarbee

Thanks for the information.


----------



## nvrmndryo (Aug 4, 2011)

well , thts gud then , I will stick with my optical cable ! it gives me gud output , but sumtimes I feel glitches in sound , don't knw why ?


----------



## emmarbee (Aug 13, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> edifier s550 is an awesome set.. They are on par with the Z-5500



Is there any place I can go to audition Edifier S550?


----------



## nvrmndryo (Aug 13, 2011)

its hard to get demo for s550..


----------

